# Who I am?



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep yep...who I am?
I am an Italian girl...yes, I live in Italy...I don't like it so much...it's so boring and understimated, but I live here and I can't go away at the moment.
Why I'm here?There's a lot of Italian cat forums...why this guy is here?Simple: English. I want to learn English, and the best mode is talk with English people!
Anyways, tell something about myself :mrgreen:
I'm 12 years old, I love cats like myself...I hope to be a veterinary in my future *^* But cats aren't my only hobby: I love reading and writing, it's like a fantasy travel and with the writing I can express myself. I love also Americans Cartoons, my favourite is Phineas & Ferb, it's so funny! 
My favourite food is pizza, my favourite colour is blue and I wear sportive clothes.
I love graphic with The Gimp, but i'm not very good xD 
I've got cats since 2008, when i've adopted a stray cat, Maya(RIP three years later with Teo, another stray cat...here there's a lot of it D: ). After she, I love cats :luv
Now i must go...bye bye :wiggle


----------

